# World of warcraft High world latency



## yaimcool (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello all, for the past couple of days I have been recieving some really random spikes of high world latency, these are becoming more frequent and seems to be affecting my whole internet because when it happens and i go to my IE browser and try to do something like facebook or something, the page won't load! just say "Waiting for webpage to reply" or the green progress bar will just never fill up. I've post of the WoW tech forums with no luck and a GM didn't really help out all that much so any help would be great!

Thanks!
Joe

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3326 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 466650 MB, Free - 348554 MB; D: Total - 10239 MB, Free - 6001 MB; 
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0RY007, ÿÿÿ, ..CN7360481503QV.
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011, Disabled


----------



## yaimcool (Mar 4, 2011)

Also my sister plays on the computer upstairs and her latency doesnt fluctuate at all and it is in green.


----------



## wchawkins (Mar 7, 2011)

I play WoW and have not had this problem. Although, I have heard from friends of mine that they are experiencing the same issue you have.

There are countless reasons that could be causing this:
_Router - Are you connected to a router with a built-in firewall?_ If so, try forwarding the ports (info)
_Are you connecting Wirelessly to your network?_ If so, wireless connections, depending on range and band, can have spikes in latency and connection speeds while gaming or accessing the internet.
_Do you have more than one computer hooked up at one time?_ If so, and someone else is on the same network, they could be causing you to lag if they are downloading large files or streaming media.
_What applications are you running while playing WoW?_ If you have a number of active or background application running that connect to the internet, they could be slowing your connection down.

These are just a few issues that can cause a drastic change in connection performance.

Hope this helps!


----------

